# 302 Redirects?



## msgtgumby

Last month I noticed a large amount of "302 Moved temporarily (redirect)" HTTP status pages (and 662 this month already) in the AWstats for my site. Tech support for my host was no help, they told me something about sub domains...which I don't have on my site at all. So, I went off to research it myself again. Now, I'm more of a hardware person so wanted to ask some web people...am I correct in what I found in that the 302 "errors" are never seen by my visitors?

I have an access log and error log file (can post if you want)...I notice 302 trailing robots.txt and favicon.ico a lot so I created a robots.txt file with a directory exclusion for the hell of it and put up a favicon.ico for my site to see if that helps, I'll check the stats and logs tomorrow to see if it made a difference. But also, I recently moved some sub directories in my site, which I read could also cause the redirects. What I want to know is, are the redirects succesful or are these people getting error pages? I'm a total idiot when it comes to this stuff so if anyone could explain this 302 issue I'd appriciate it. I just want some simple answers and my host keeps avoiding the question and saying they can do nothing as the data is collected by a third party stat program.

Thanks!


----------



## TechGuy

It could actually be either -- maybe you have a script to do a 302 redirect to your new directory, or maybe you have a custom 404 error page that's incorrectly sending a 302 redirect. It might help to see a small cut of the logs, and also the URL if you can post it.


----------



## WebDeveloper4U

You may want to visit your site and click on various hyperlinks to make sure that the Web page you expect comes up, as opposed to a "302" or "404" error.

If you are getting "302" or "404" errors, look at the coding of your hyperlinks (<A HREF="page2.html">). One thing you ALWAYS want to do is to make sure that the URL/URI for your hyperlinks that go to a page (or the URL/URI in any redirect commands in a scripting language) that are to go to pages that reside WITHIN your Web site are RELATIVE URLs/URIs (/html_folder1/page5.html) as opposed to ABSOLUTE URLs (http://www.MyWebSiteDomainName/folder1/page5.html).

Using relative URL/URI will more than likely keep you from having 302 and 404 errors even if your Web host uses standard redirect scripts that redirect to a standard page when the page requested cannot be found on your web site.

Conversely, you want to always use absolute URL/URI in a hyperlink/redirect command when you are linking to a page or resource that resides on a web site outside of your web site.


----------



## msgtgumby

> It could actually be either -- maybe you have a script to do a 302 redirect to your new directory, or maybe you have a custom 404 error page that's incorrectly sending a 302 redirect. It might help to see a small cut of the logs, and also the URL if you can post it.


I did have a custom 404 error page, I just disabled it, maybe that'll help. I made that custom 404 page since I had just re-organized a directory and would most likely get a lot of page not found hits until the search engines caught up. I don't have any redirect scripts on my site. I've gotten about one hundred more since I posted. The URL is http://www.mcgwire.com I only update the thing like 5-6 times a year since he retired from the game. If my old host wouldn't have freakin decided to go cheap and cap speeds on me I wouldn't have had to move it and had this trouble. I'll post some of the logs in a seperate reply below this one. Hopefully the 404 page is it, I didn't even think of that before, but around the same time this started happening I did add that.



> You may want to visit your site and click on various hyperlinks to make sure that the Web page you expect comes up, as opposed to a "302" or "404" error.


Was the first thing I did. All links within my site function perfect for me.



> Using relative URL/URI will more than likely keep you from having 302 and 404 errors even if your Web host uses standard redirect scripts that redirect to a standard page when the page requested cannot be found on your web site.
> 
> Conversely, you want to always use absolute URL/URI in a hyperlink/redirect command when you are linking to a page or resource that resides on a web site outside of your web site.


My page links inside are relative. I think I have a few images with absolute but that's it. The basic HTML layout on my site hasn't changed literally in years so I really don't think that's it. My recent changes include that I reorganzied a sub-directory and created a custom 404 Error page. Any changes made were simply to add content, not re-write any code.


----------



## msgtgumby

Here's a section of the access log from the 8th. Halfway through the log after each of the robots.txt and favicon.ico there's a 302. After I uploaded a robots.txt and made a favicon.ico for the site it changed to 200.

65.54.188.91 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:16:15 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.0" 200 653 "-" "msnbot/1.0 (+http://search.msn.com/msnbot.htm)"
65.54.188.91 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:16:15 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/00playoffs/15octpics.html HTTP/1.0" 200 969 "-" "msnbot/1.0 (+http://search.msn.com/msnbot.htm)"
68.142.249.203 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:22:03 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/9798pics/awaypictures.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.250.45 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:27:36 -0700] "GET /news/news71.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
219.142.118.69 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:40:44 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "-"
219.142.118.12 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:40:54 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "-"
72.30.252.170 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:49:16 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.252.170 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:49:16 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.0" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.252.170 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:49:17 -0700] "GET /cardlist/9094.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.252.79 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:50:10 -0700] "GET /downloads.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.250.22 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:50:27 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/markmatt/macmattpictures.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.251.92 - - [08/Jul/2006:00:59:23 -0700] "GET /hrcharts/93.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.251.149 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:06:59 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.251.149 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:06:59 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.0" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.251.46 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:06:59 -0700] "GET /cardlist/8589.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
222.122.194.21 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:12:31 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1" 302 296 "-" "NaverBot-1.0 (NHN Corp. / +82-31-784-1989 / [email protected])"
222.122.194.21 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:12:32 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.1" 200 653 "-" "NaverBot-1.0 (NHN Corp. / +82-31-784-1989 / [email protected])"
222.122.194.21 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:12:33 -0700] "GET /hrcharts/94.html HTTP/1.1" 200 5077 "-" "NaverBot-1.0 (NHN Corp. / +82-31-784-1989 / [email protected])"
68.142.249.138 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:15:37 -0700] "GET /news/news40.html HTTP/1.0" 200 4642 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.252.105 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:22:47 -0700] "GET /news/news65.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.249.99 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:33:58 -0700] "GET /hrcharts/career.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.107.131.164 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:41:24 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/athletics/athletics63.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 46495 "http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=groups.groupProfile&groupID=102505627&Mytoken=48347E11-A1A2-4969-9F7A2DB61885451E1287166890" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)"
68.107.131.164 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:41:24 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/athletics/athletics65.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 49429 "http://groups.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=groups.groupProfile&groupID=102505627&Mytoken=48347E11-A1A2-4969-9F7A2DB61885451E1287166890" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)"
81.169.154.94 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:42:21 -0700] "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" 200 0 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; ODP entries test; http://tuezilla.de/test-odp-entries-agent.html)"
85.82.174.216 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:45:43 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/simpsons/simp7.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 13609 "http://bacon-strips.blogspot.com/2005_03_01_bacon-strips_archive.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
85.82.174.216 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:45:45 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/simpsons/simp7.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 13609 "http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mcgwire.com/picturearchive/simpsons/simp7.jpg&imgrefurl=http://bacon-strips.blogspot.com/2005_03_01_bacon-strips_archive.html&h=230&w=310&sz=14&tbnid=r7BDid2CBnk0wM:&tbnh=83&tbnw=112&hl=da&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dsimpsons%2BS.W.A.T%26ndsp%3D20%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dda%26lr%3D%26rls%3DSUNA,SUNA:2005-43,SUNA:en%26sa%3DN&frame=small" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
85.82.174.216 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:45:46 -0700] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 302 296 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
85.82.174.216 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:45:46 -0700] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 302 296 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
85.82.174.216 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:45:46 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.1" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
85.82.174.216 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:45:46 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.1" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
68.142.250.181 - - [08/Jul/2006:01:46:42 -0700] "GET /news/news47.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.249.188 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:02:23 -0700] "GET /cardlist/00.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
24.234.255.162 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:08:49 -0700] "GET /picarchive-athletics.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 10416 "http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=71772912&MyToken=e250fe89-ff73-4a88-9926-b544a60cb837" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.0; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
24.7.101.85 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:09:36 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/athletics/athletics44.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 30477 "http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=3240872&MyToken=c48058e6-6318-41c2-9fd1-d215bb9f4ad5" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
69.225.2.241 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:12:44 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/athletics/athletics30.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 35018 "http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=2574283" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.0; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20050915 Firefox/1.0.7"
72.30.133.25 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:26:04 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.133.25 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:26:05 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.0" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.98.13 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:26:05 -0700] "GET /cardlist/00.html HTTP/1.0" 200 21481 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.252.150 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:26:46 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.252.150 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:26:46 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.0" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
24.7.101.85 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:27:57 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/athletics/athletics44.jpg HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=3240872&MyToken=231c5d3b-d033-448c-a8c1-39864a88dbd4" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)"
207.200.116.13 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:29:17 -0700] "GET /cardlist/98.html HTTP/1.1" 200 27243 "http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=1998+finest+the+man+refractor&btnG=Google+Search" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; AOL 9.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; Media Center PC 3.1)"
207.200.116.65 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:29:17 -0700] "GET /graphic-bar.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1148 "http://www.mcgwire.com/cardlist/98.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; AOL 9.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.0.3705; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; Media Center PC 3.1)"
72.30.103.215 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:30:20 -0700] "GET /news/97hr11APR.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
219.88.160.237 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:41:37 -0700] "HEAD /index2a.html HTTP/1.1" 200 0 "-" "Xenu Link Sleuth 1.2g"
62.163.33.134 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:47:19 -0700] "GET /index2a.html HTTP/1.1" 200 5992 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98)"
68.142.251.149 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:50:44 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 302 284 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.251.149 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:50:44 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.0" 200 653 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.249.209 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:50:44 -0700] "GET /news/news31.html HTTP/1.0" 200 6792 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:52:46 -0700] "GET /checkvdeckdns?mcgwire.com HTTP/1.1" 302 324 "http://st99.startlogic.com:8080/panel/index?vDeck_session=30549689c313942fba0da7315c3feeb6" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:52:57 -0700] "GET /checkvdeckdns?mcgwire.com HTTP/1.1" 302 324 "http://st99.startlogic.com:8080/panel/index?7" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
65.54.188.91 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:56:18 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/00playoffs/0910octpics.html HTTP/1.0" 200 1210 "-" "msnbot/1.0 (+http://search.msn.com/msnbot.htm)"
68.142.250.64 - - [08/Jul/2006:02:57:48 -0700] "GET /news/96rbi790.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
66.118.156.61 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:15:45 -0700] "GET /baseball.GIF HTTP/1.0" 200 945 "-" "-"
205.212.166.239 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:16:07 -0700] "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" 200 0 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 5.5; Windows 98)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:18:09 -0700] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 3621 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:18:09 -0700] "GET /background-baseballs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 15234 "http://mcgwire.com/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:18:09 -0700] "GET /banner-made-in-usa.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 23643 "http://mcgwire.com/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:18:14 -0700] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 200 1406 "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:19:12 -0700] "GET /error404.html HTTP/1.1" 200 653 "http://st99.startlogic.com:8080/panel/awstats/awstats.pl?config=mcgwire.com" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:19:12 -0700] "GET /background-baseballs.gif HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://mcgwire.com/error404.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:22 -0700] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:22 -0700] "GET /banner-made-in-usa.jpg HTTP/1.1" 304 - "http://mcgwire.com/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:23 -0700] "GET /index2a.html HTTP/1.1" 200 5992 "http://mcgwire.com/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:23 -0700] "GET /graphic-baseball.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 553 "http://mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:23 -0700] "GET /banner-bblinkscom.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1412 "http://mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:23 -0700] "GET /banner-vinafansite.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 2185 "http://mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:23 -0700] "GET /button-majorleaguer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1226 "http://mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:21:24 -0700] "GET /banner-georgewbush.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 2122 "http://mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
72.30.252.150 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:23:08 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 200 200 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
72.30.107.82 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:23:36 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/out HTTP/1.0" 301 310 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
68.142.250.179 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:26:05 -0700] "GET /picturearchive/01pics/awaypictures.html HTTP/1.0" 304 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
88.155.46.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:26:22 -0700] "GET /randomcrap/nimpics/nimlick2.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 24738 "http://forums.televisionwithoutpity.com/index.php?showtopic=3126985&st=1470" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.8.0.4) Gecko/20060508 Firefox/1.5.0.4"
72.30.133.25 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:12 -0700] "GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.0" 200 200 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (compatible; Yahoo! Slurp; http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/ysearch/slurp)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:33 -0700] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 3621 "http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=mcgwire.com" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:33 -0700] "GET /background-baseballs.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 15234 "http://www.mcgwire.com/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:33 -0700] "GET /banner-made-in-usa.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 23643 "http://www.mcgwire.com/" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:53 -0700] "GET /index2a.html HTTP/1.1" 200 5992 "http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=mark+mcgwire" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:53 -0700] "GET /graphic-baseball.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 553 "http://www.mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:54 -0700] "GET /banner-bblinkscom.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1412 "http://www.mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:54 -0700] "GET /banner-vinafansite.jpg HTTP/1.1" 200 2185 "http://www.mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"
70.161.72.204 - - [08/Jul/2006:03:27:54 -0700] "GET /button-majorleaguer.gif HTTP/1.1" 200 1226 "http://www.mcgwire.com/index2a.html" "Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)"

The error log apparenly I can't download and it started over. All it has on it now are two page not founds so it won't help. The missing icon and robots.exe were the only things giving 302 and even though that's fixed I apparenly still get the 302 redirects. I'm praying it was the custom 404 page because I don't know what else to do about it.


----------



## TechGuy

Hmm... If your site is http://www.mcgwire.com it seems to be giving 404s correctly (not 302s in its place). Other than the robots/icon that youv'e already fixed, the only 302 I see is checkvdeckdns -- which looks like it really is a 302.


----------



## msgtgumby

Well, vdeck is the login for my server admin. DNS is the domain name server...don't know what the heck "checkvdeckdns" would imply though. Or why/how it's being accessed so much. I give up. I'll talk to tech support one more time, see if they can explain the checkvdeckdns. I signed up for monthly with this server, I'll just find a new one before August if they're still clueless, plenty to choose from out there. Thanks for the TechGuy, at least I've got in narrowed down now


----------

